# Having trouble finding multi's



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I am looking to buy some N. multifasciatus for a tank. I can't not find any stores near me that can get any. Do you guys know of any places that i could buy multi's from? I am located in Wisconsin so that might be a problem.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

1) Find a cichlid club around you
2) See if anyone has what you are looking for
Clubs are always best when it comes to quality of fish, and easiest as well when it comes to actually finding some species (like multies). You're in Wisconsin, but I don't know how close you are to Illinois. The Greater Chicago Cichlid Association (GCCA) is a wonderful organization that hosts Swap Meets, and they have breeders from all over the U.S come to sell cichlids and equipment. Try their website, too. 

I got my multies from one of three vendors that had them at the December Swap Meet. It's really a great thing if you can make it. 

If you can't make it, just research clubs in your area. You're bound to come up with something!  Good luck!

And P.S: Nice choice, going with the multies.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

There are 2 current auctions for them on aquabid, one seller is new/no feedback, the other is pickup only in Indiana. I have a few extras, but really hate the thought of trying to net them out of the 220. Had a hard enough time catching 4 similar-size neets in a 40 breeder, and that was after I stripped down the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.cwas.org/


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks all of you!


----------

